# Judy's crafting Lucky Gold Cat!



## courtky (Apr 15, 2020)

She's the house on the hill behind Nooks. :~)
I'll PM codes to whoever posts!


----------



## Biancasbotique (Apr 15, 2020)

Oh can I get one.


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 15, 2020)

Can I come by?


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like to drop by!


----------



## Ozark (Apr 15, 2020)

can i please visit?


----------



## HarmoniousMelody (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd love to visit too


----------



## asheu (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd love to be able to come


----------



## Alita89 (Apr 15, 2020)

I would love to come


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd love to stop by!


----------



## Candybalism (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like to come please!


----------



## maefuwafuwa (Apr 15, 2020)

can i come as well?


----------



## brangein (Apr 16, 2020)

Is Judy still crafting? Love to come!


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi there I would love to come over if the DIY is still available!


----------



## edrinaline (Apr 16, 2020)

hello! i’d like to come if you are available!


----------



## intestines (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to come :>


----------



## Divinityy (Apr 16, 2020)

id love to come!


----------



## brinee (Apr 16, 2020)

hiii i would love to comeeee


----------



## jubi (Apr 16, 2020)

hii! i would love to come if she's still crafting please


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd like to come if you're still open!!


----------



## danib (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi is she still crafting? Would love to visit!


----------



## Proxy6228420 (Apr 16, 2020)

Is she still crafting? Love to come if so~


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 16, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## Pickler (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd like to come


----------



## Kanjiidesu (Apr 16, 2020)

Would love to visit if you are still taking folks in :3


----------



## Eggington (Apr 16, 2020)

Ah I would love to drop by too if you are still open


----------



## Apo (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello! Would love to visit if it's still going on


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd like to visit if you are still open.


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 16, 2020)

Can I come please?! I want to pick it up for @Jhin


----------



## Shannon1 (Apr 16, 2020)

I would like to come please if your still open


----------



## goodman314 (Apr 16, 2020)

Q me in boss !


----------



## PatrickW (Apr 16, 2020)

I would love to come by too if this is still going on!


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 16, 2020)

If you're still open I'd like to come by


----------



## seafarings (Apr 16, 2020)

I would love to come!


----------



## kingmog (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd like to come over if she's still crafting


----------



## xrllor (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd like to come over if you're still available!


----------

